# الهندسة البيئية



## Ahmad Hamedy (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لاحظت ان الموقع يفتقر الي علم البيئة وان كانت احدي فروع الهندسة الحديثة مع العلم انها تمس حياتنا اليومية سلبا وايجابا وقد حرص اللاسلام علي ان يحيى الانسان حياه كريمه فالمرء ابن بيئته وبها يتاثر ويؤثر لذا ارغب واحث اخواني واخواتي علي الادلاء بدلوهم في هذا الموضوع الشيق والرائع وسوف اكون انشاء الله اول المشاركين فقد عملت في مجال البيئة منذ ثلاثه عشر سنه من ادارة النفايات واعادة التدوير الي معالجه النفايات الطبية وبرامج التخلص الامن منها وفي كلا الحالات علي احدث الانظمه والبرامج العالمية


----------



## م.براءه (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اكيد هندسة البيئه موضوع جدا هام
وهذه فعلا اصبحت مادة تدرس لنا في الجامعات
وانا الان ادرس وأخذت هذه المادة 
وهي مادة جدا صعبة ولكنها مهمة وحلوه
شكرا لك اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Hamedy (9 أكتوبر 2010)

من الممكن تقديم المساعدة للعلوم البيئية خاصة فيما يتعلق بادارة النفايات الصلبة وتدويرها والتخلص الامن من النفايات الطبية


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كلامك صحيح يا اخ احمد


----------



## awham1975 (11 أبريل 2012)

*الهندسة الببيئية وادارتها*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكل من يمتلك اي مقالة او بحث او كتاب حول هندسة البيئة وادارتها الرجاء تزويدنا به لأني بحاجة ماسة جدا له


----------

